# Amplificador  en modo proteccion



## svartahrid (Sep 1, 2016)

Buenas, nunca he instalado un amplificador de audio para auto, queria conectarlo al auto y como fuente de audio no usaria un auto estereo, si no que un celular con unos cables rca. El amplificador tiene dichos rcas para senales debiles, entonces el primer problema con el que lidie fue el remote, por ahi lei que hay que darle positivo, cosa que hice, pero vi que el led de power esta apagado, mas no el led de protection, no tenia bocinas conectadas, por lo mismo que era usado el amplificador y no queria quemar las bocinas, despues lei y tambien pense que debo tenerlas conectadas de modo que el ampli vea las cargas, cosa que hice pero de nuevo no salia del modo de proteccion.

Tiene algo que ver que el ampli es de dos canales, soportando tanto 2 como 4 ohms, en un canal le tenia un subwoofer a 2 ohms, y del otro lado un altavoz a 8 ohms, no importa que las impedancias sean diferentes no? Despues de todo son canales independientes. Cheque fusible y anda perfecto, entonces cual es el problema? El remote directamente al positivo? En muchos lados lei que asi iba, no se que mas hacer, pongo en cada canal la misma impedancia? 2ohms. Una ayuda please.


----------



## plarenas (Sep 1, 2016)

generalmente cuando entra en modo proteccion es cuando tiene una resistencia baja en una o ambas salidas del amplificador o cuando uno o mas de los mosfet queda en corto


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 1, 2016)

No se entiende muy claramente la manera en que conectaste el equipo a la alimentación ni a los altavoces. Si pudieras subir un esquema o unas fotos sería mucho mejor.
Tampoco sabemos de que tipo de amplificador estás hablando ni nada... pura adivinación!
Saludos.-


----------



## svartahrid (Sep 2, 2016)

Lucho LP dijo:


> No se entiende muy claramente la manera en que conectaste el equipo a la alimentación ni a los altavoces. Si pudieras subir un esquema o unas fotos sería mucho mejor.
> Tampoco sabemos de que tipo de amplificador estás hablando ni nada... pura adivinación!
> Saludos.-




Pues no hay gran ciencia en ello, conecte positivo y negativo desde la bateria a las correspondientes terminales, despues con un puentecito puentie el terminal positivo y remoto del amplificador, y si enciende, pero se enciende el led rojo de que algo anda mal, y no el verde de power, el ampli pues me lo regalo un amigo que este a su vez lo recibio de otro amigo, asi que queda entre duda de si sirva o no, pero tambien hay que tomar en cuenta que no lo estoy conectando a un auto estereo con su correspondiente cable remoto, si no que la senal entra por los puertos rca, y entonces tengo que hacer el truco de puentear los terminales anteriormente mencionados. Sera el problema acaso que yo tenia conectado todos los terminales de poder, puenteado el remoto al positivo, e inmediatamente conectaba a la bateria? debia primero conectar positivo y negativo a la bateria, y hasta despues alimentar el remoto? o no se alimenta directamente del positivo y hay que hacerlo mediante una resistencia para que no entre el positivo directamente? Ahorita no tengo la unidad en mi poder, pero despues hare mas pruebas, por eso necesito asesoria aqui con estas dudas que me he planteado, gracias por su atencion.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 2, 2016)

El amplificador tiene una o ambas salidas quemadas como te han dicho, con solo alimentarlo y activar el "remote" tiene que encender sin problemas y activarse la protección.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2016)

Está conectado a masa con cable , o . . .  apoyado en el baul ?


----------



## svartahrid (Sep 3, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Está conectado a masa con cable , o . . .  apoyado en el baul ?



Ah pues con un cable que por lo menos soporta 1000 watts, directo a las terminales de la bateria. No cree que el problema fue que el remoto y la alimentacion inician todas juntas? (al estar el remote puenteado directamente de la terminal positiva), serviria de algo alimentar primero el amplificador, y despues alimentar el remote? lo probe sin bocinas, y despues con un bajo de 2ohms en un canal, y en el otro canal conecte una carga de 8ohms de dos parlantitos en serie para los medios, ya hasta habia editado unos archivos de audio modificando las frecuencias estereo para que desde mi celular el terminal izquierdo sacara pura baja frecuencia, y el derecho puros medios y agudos, controlaria independientemente el volumen de cada canal del mp3 desde un reproductor que tiene la posibilidad de alterar el volumen de cada canal de forma independientemente, dado que los parlantes de voz (de 100watts cada uno) pues al ser puro mid range, no necesita tanto a comparacion de la de baja frecuencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2016)

No hay problemas con el remote directo a +12 V


----------



## svartahrid (Sep 4, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No hay problemas con el remote directo a +12 V



Gracias hermano, tons como que va a ser que algo interno del ampli anda mal y si cablie todo bien con el remote conectado de una al v+ .


----------

